# Imola Red E46 M3 Steering Wheel



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Andy just finished the first leather lower steering wheel half:










When I saw the pic, my first reaction was, who the heck built that shift boot?? I was fairly irritated because I assumed customer bought some stuff from us and some from someone else. Andy says to me, "uhh, jackass, you built those boots. that's why the shift boot has 4 panels." Oh yeah.

Sorry, no resize available at the moment.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

WAAAAY to :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: for me.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *WAAAAY to :bigpimp: :bigpimp: :bigpimp: for me. *












:thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------

